# No-Seam Slippers in the Round. - Final Version



## PattiP65 (Nov 22, 2012)

Here it is - Hopefully, I have corrected all the dumb errors. It is now in PDF format as requested.


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

Nice job! Thank you for the download and for including pictures.


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

PattiP65, I cannot thank you enough. This is wonderful!!


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you very much!!!


----------



## HB123 (Aug 5, 2013)

Lovely & thank you for your patterns


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

One additional clarification, please. When doing the increases do I follow directions as written (disregarding whether or not I am on a P row or a K row) because remember in order to get the garter st in the round I must K one row and P the next. Thanks for helping!


----------



## PattiP65 (Nov 22, 2012)

Sanditoes48 - The increases are all done while you are knitting every row. After you have completed the increases and done the decrease row, THEN you start the garter stitch rounds. There will be 11 of them - the first and last are knit rounds. These rounds are knit even - no increases or decreases.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Many thanks for all your efforts . I think lots of us will be knitting your slippers .


----------



## PattiP65 (Nov 22, 2012)

You are welcome. Maybe next time I will be clearer in my instructions or ask for test knitters.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for your pattern. I will give it a try!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Thank you very much, great pattern, so easy to read.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

Thank you for creating this lovely pattern and then sharing it with us. The pattern is easy to understand - good job!! Thanks, again!!


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

PattiP65 said:


> Sanditoes48 - The increases are all done while you are knitting every row. After you have completed the increases and done the decrease row, THEN you start the garter stitch rounds. There will be 11 of them - the first and last are knit rounds. These rounds are knit even - no increases or decreases.


Thanks once again, PattiP65. Now it is clear. I truly appreciate all of the effort you have put into this and the PDF. Bless you!


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

Thank u 4 the download.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks! I will give them a try!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

I do have a question on the yarn, tho. It says held together with phentex??? Can I use any worsted weight?


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your pattern. Going to try it soon, looks so comfy !


----------



## grammaneice (Mar 7, 2011)

thank you very much.


----------



## coemarg (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Patti for all your hard work and giving us this wonderful pattern. I have my needles/yarn and chair all set to start a pair tonight while watching some Christmas movies.


----------



## Glosch (Jan 28, 2011)

Love the slipper pattern. I will try it as soon as I finish up my Christmas knitting. Thank you.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

thanks so much for your pattern. my son wants a pair already.


----------



## dederose (Jun 10, 2014)

Thank you soooo much...... very generous & kind of you to share this pattern. Can't wait to make them!


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you so much for the update.


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Cute slippers  thank you for the pattern


----------



## Judy-japcrp (Jun 5, 2013)

Just want to add my thank you to the list. So kind of you to share.

Enjoy your evening and happy knitting...Judy


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for the final version of the pattern. Question: Is the cast on the same for both sizes? aloha... Bev


----------



## jangail719 (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for making this pattern available. I'm almost finished with the second pair.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

How kind of you. Hope to try them after the holidays. Maybe some gifts for next year.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern and pictures...


----------



## gardenlady4012 (Oct 18, 2014)

Thank you so much! I have been knitting for many years but have never tried my hand at slippers, so yours will be my first!


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

PattiP65 said:


> Here it is - Hopefully, I have corrected all the dumb errors. It is now in PDF format as requested.


Thank-you! Christmas present coming up...


----------



## PattiP65 (Nov 22, 2012)

Yes. Unless someone has really fat ankles I would not change it.


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

I just finished my 1st slipper n it is so cute! The pattern is very clever


----------



## PattiP65 (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks!!


----------

